# 6 month old Nigerian Dwarf Goats



## cjulian214 (Mar 12, 2012)

My 2 Nigerian Dwarf girls are 6 months old now, and I was just looking for some input and reassurance! They seem energetic and loving, their poop is normal and they get free choice alfalfa hay, manna pro loose minerals, and 1 cup shared noble goat feed in the morning and at night. The little buckskin is still smaller than the other, but she came from Quads, so maybe that's why. Does this sound right? And do they look like they are doing well? (By the way, I think goats are the hardest freaking animals to photograph...anytime I was anywhere in site they run straight at me!) Also, we still haven't found treats that they will eat. They spit out both apples and raisins, and Cassie (the buckskin) tried some leftover spinach but Peggy wanted nothing to do with it!


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh my gosh, too flippen cute! I love the one with blue eyes. Congrats. They look good to me. My goats loved leaves, berries, and any bread that we didn't want to eat.


----------



## marlowmanor (Mar 12, 2012)

They look adorable to me!  Try bananas for treats. My wethers love them! I've given my goats oranges too, but they had to be peeled. I have one that likes the oranges and one that doesn't. Carrots are also a good treat.

ETA: I agree with FTLOGs suggestion of leaves too. My goats love dried leaves. Pine is good for them too and is a natural dewormer. Mine love it when I cut some pine branches for them to eat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Mar 12, 2012)

They look healthy to me. In fact I would say in the next couple of months you might want to be careful of them getting too fat, with alfalfa hay and manna pro. Normally around 8 to 9 months is when they can really start putting on some conditioning if over fed. 

It would be normal for the quad to be smaller. He may also just come from a smaller framed blood-line.


----------



## cjulian214 (Mar 12, 2012)

So....should I decrease the amount of Noble Goat they get back down to 1x/day? I don't want them overconditioned!  They just don't have much opportunity to browse other than 'free ranging' in my backyard and on our walks! And glad to hear they look good! As of right now, we aren't doing any routine deworming.


----------



## heathen (Mar 13, 2012)

I always say a lil fat is better then to skinny. I give vanilla waffers as treats 2 or 3 a day max be carefull of bad habbits. Its great to tame down wild goats and a treat for training tricks ( shake dance sit down. My bottle kids will litterally jump on me trying to dive in my pockets lol. I also give and alternate with horse treats oat flavor they didnt touch the  pepermintones the dog liked them though lol.


----------



## hcppam (Mar 13, 2012)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> They look healthy to me. In fact I would say in the next couple of months you might want to be careful of them getting too fat, with alfalfa hay and manna pro. Normally around 8 to 9 months is when they can really start putting on some conditioning if over fed.
> 
> It would be normal for the quad to be smaller. He may also just come from a smaller framed blood-line.


x2. So cute.


----------

